# Finger lakes International Wine Competition



## PRESQUEISLEWINE

Pictured below are the wines we entered into the latest competition in the Finger Lake.


----------



## seth8530

Wow very nice, looks like yall did quite well. Can you tell me about that port you got on the first row?


----------



## FABulousWines

Wow, that is quite a display! Congrats!


----------



## Runningwolf

Seth that port is from touriga grapes. 12% rs and 19% abv


----------



## Runningwolf

Seth it was also aged two years in a barrel.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Awesome! Looks like a great lineup!


----------



## seth8530

Runningwolf said:


> Seth it was also aged two years in a barrel.




Very impressive 12% residual sugar means 12 brix correct? And I assume that was before you fortified? Might I ask what kind of Oak you used? I find ports to be immensely interesting to talk about for some reason lol.


----------



## Runningwolf

Seth that would be after I fortified. Yes 8% residual sugar is 8 brix. If I added the sugar first then added lets say 30 gallons of spirits that would throw the sugar off. The nice thing is there's no need for Sorbate after you approach 14%abv. That was in an American barrel.


----------



## seth8530

Right, but your sugar measurement itself would also be off from all the alcohol screwing with the density on the hydrometer.. Unless, you have some really cool toys that measure the sugar content independent of density. Not that I criticizing your method at all of measuring your sugar just wondering what ABV that measurement was taken at was all.....

I bet you it would be possible to construct a correction equation for the sugar concentration brix (gram sugar/gram wine+gram sugar) in wine with varying ABV.. Would not be very hard to do it either..... that way we could get a "proper" brix measurement no matter how much alcohol was in the wine.

Yeah, once you fortify it up the yeast is pretty much down and out for the count. Do you have experience with using Hungarian oak?


----------



## Runningwolf

Seth thinking back I did take my readings first and figured what I needed for for sugar and fortifying and added all at the same time. I normally don't take sugar readings later but go off my calculations.


----------



## seth8530

Right, that sounds like a good way to do it. Esp once you start adding in all that alcohol you will need to start using corrections to make up for the density getting thrown off by all the alcohol.


----------

